# A/C compressor noise



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Whenever i turn my ac on i get a slightly harsh noise when the clutch engages to get the compressor going. Any one else ever have any problems or hear a noise like this? thanks in advance...


----------



## 2much (Jan 22, 2006)

My '05 has done it since day 1. Took it to the dealer and they said it was "normal"


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

My 06 makes a huge noise when I first turn my A/C on. It kinda sounds like a woodpecker pecking on something at first then it seems to calm down. I was contemplating taking it in and having it checked, I just don't like the dealers touching anything unless absolutely necessary. 

My A/C works fantastic as my 04 did so I'm reluctant to take it in. Post if you decide to take yours in and let us know what they do or tell you.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Mine makes a slight "whirly" sound when turned on and in the # 1 or 2 setting. Not all the time though. I had it in once for it and they changed the fan, and it persists. The next step is to replace the compressor. I am holding off right until the warranty is set to expire. This way I will get a year warranty on the compressor past the warranty expiration.

My A/C works great and is plenty cold.*


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Mine makes a slight "whirly" sound when turned on and in the # 1 or 2 setting. Not all the time though. I had it in once for it and they changed the fan, and it persists. The next step is to replace the compressor. I am holding off right until the warranty is set to expire. This way I will get a year warranty on the compressor past the warranty expiration.
> 
> My A/C works great and is plenty cold.*




Judge,

You have the same misconception many have had regarding warranty. No matter when the ac compressor is replaced, you only have warranty on it thru the remainder of the 3/36 warranty on the car. The 12/12 warranty does not apply. I speak from experience, being a GM Dealer Parts Manager for 20 years. 

Think of it this way.....if what you were thinking were correct, you could theoretically have a forever warranty if you had the part replaced right before the warranty expired each time. Hope that clears things up.


Partsguru1


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Partsguru1 said:


> Judge,
> 
> You have the same misconception many have had regarding warranty. No matter when the ac compressor is replaced, you only have warranty on it thru the remainder of the 3/36 warranty on the car. The 12/12 warranty does not apply. I speak from experience, being a GM Dealer Parts Manager for 20 years.
> 
> ...


*According to my service guy there is a 12 month/12000 warranty on parts of this nature. I was told this when I inquired about it. I just double checked on it just to make sure, and again I am told 12 month/12000 miles. I specifically asked if this 12/12000 is for all major parts and am told yes.

I again told my service guy I plan on taking this in for a compressor replacement just before the warranty expires and am told the compressor will be covered 12/12,000. There will be no problem I am told. So I will take it in when I plan on it.*


----------



## puckhog (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine makes a loud noise too, but i know that's common on these cars.
Sure works well though - its 110 here and i'm still cooool.


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine make a clicking and sometimes rumbling sound; dealer told me this was normal. I have never had a car that the AC made these kinds of noises. Also, my AC is not as cold as I think it should be. This is the warmest AC I have ever owned. I will keep taking it back and complaining. This is the one thing I really don’t like about my car.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

At this time, I'm standing by my previous statement, but will check and report back what my Service Manager tells me.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

I just checked with my higher ups with GM and am told that under no circumstances would a part replaced under the vehicles factory warranty be warrantied past the end of the vehicles warranty. 

So Judge, your guy at the dealer may tell you he'll take care of it, but don't be shocked if have to replace it in 12/12 that you find out he was full of bs. Believe what you will ,but you can't say you haven't been warned. 

Good luck with it either way


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Partsguru1 said:


> I just checked with my higher ups with GM and am told that under no circumstances would a part replaced under the vehicles factory warranty be warrantied past the end of the vehicles warranty.
> 
> So Judge, your guy at the dealer may tell you he'll take care of it, but don't be shocked if have to replace it in 12/12 that you find out he was full of bs. Believe what you will ,but you can't say you haven't been warned.
> 
> Good luck with it either way


*Well they have been right on with everything so far. I have no reason to doubt them. Until then I will go with what they tell me. Maybe their service to customers is a reason it puts them heads and tails over the rest. If I find out they have made a mistake I will be sure to post it. That you can count on, I detest being misinformed, or lied to. Like I said, both times I inquired about this I was told exactly what I posted. Thanks for the heads up though. :cheers 

It would seem bad business practice to install a new unit, the warranty expires a week after it's installed, and the new unit then fails say 4 weeks after it's been installed. Then go to the dealer and have them say sorry no warranty on that even though it's new? :confused I'd think they'd have a legal problem. *


----------

